# Vicous Cycle



## ShaneW (24/2/14)

My phone battery used to last the whole day but since joining ecigssa it doesn't as im always browsing. 
But because of the forum I purchased a MVP2 so now I can charge my phone when it's about to die. 
But now that I can charge my phone from my vape, I'm on the forum more as I don't have to worry about the phone battery life. 
So now I'm heading down a path where I'm gonna have both my phone and vape batteries flat and not got any work done. Eish. Hahahaha. This addictive personality really is a b1tch

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (25/2/14)

That is why I have my Laptop plugged in, phone plugged in on laptop and spare battery always ready. And today I cant do any of my work... Its raining so i'm enjoying the forum 2 much today.


----------



## Gizmo (25/2/14)

I misread this and thought you were talking about Visicous Ant Cyclone 







As to answering the thread you just need to buy more mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

